# Ablaufsteuerungsmodell nach DIN 40719 (DIN EN 60848)



## kami (19 September 2005)

Hi

Ich könnte etwa Hilfe bei einem Ablaufsteuerungsmodell nach DIN 40719 (DIN EN 60848) mit nicht-speichernden Funktionen gebrauchen. Also es sollten dabei keine Merkerstrukturen verwendet werden.
Möglichkeiten wären zum Beispiel eine Eins durch einen Speicher wandern zu lassen und dann zu kontrollieren wann sie "rausfallen" würde.
Es sollte variabel sein wieviel Weiterschaltbedingungen es geben soll. Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre das ganze über Datenbausteine zu machen. Vielleicht hat ja hier jemand fertige Konzepte oder Ideen dazu. Wäre echt klasse wenn mir jemand dabei weiterhelfen könnte.

Mfg

Kami


----------

